# wife likes to have fun.



## iluvmywife (Dec 30, 2012)

I met my wife in college. She was a 19yr old virgin farm girl. We have been together for 32 years. She has never been with another man. I love her more than ever. We do everything together. We share the same interests. When I was in college I would buy a porn mag once in a while. I was pleased it did not bother her. In fact she would look at them with me and comment on the girls. We raised two girls that are moved out of the house. I have found myself looking at porn on the internet more now that the girls are out of the house. She looks at the porn with me and often selects the search critirea. She like pics and vids that have no men in them. She has collected pictures of naked girls that she enjoys and has filled a three ring binder. Some times she gets naked and watches girls have sex on the internet and she masterbates. I asked her if she does this alone and she said no and that it never occured to her as we always did it together. So I asked if she would e turnned on if I was noot watching. so we set it up to do it while I was away and she said it did nothing for her. one day I suggested we go to a strip club so we could look at naked girls live. She liked the idea. When it came down to it she was scared and could not go in. After some time she aked me to go in with out her and check it out. The gal at the door was helpfull. I explained to her that my wife like to see naked girls and shee was afraid to come in. She pointed out that it was slow at the time and there were other wives there and that she thought it would be a good time for her to try it. She enjoeyed it and wanted to continue to go. so later we went to another club and this time she went to the tip bar and got a lap dance. She got horney and wanted to go home.. on the way home she talked about the exciting time and she had an orgasm as I drove. we now frequent five different clubs. Her favorite is a all nude club that lets her look at the girls pussies. She haas grown fond of the table dances and privates. She always has me there and insists that I participate with her. I asked her if she would go without me and she replied "now way, that would be no fun. I like to have you enjoy the girls with me". Some of the girls have got to know us as regulars and allow us to break all the rules. She gets them in her lap and makes out with them and feels there tits and vagina and asks me to suck a nipple while she sucks the other. The point is she looks at it as a sexual activity we enjoy together. The girls are looked upon as a sex toy for our pleasure to share together. She shows no emotional attachment to them. At first when I asked if she is bisexual (certainly she is ) She replies," I just like o have fun with you". She seems real comfortable with the title now. She has learned that some of the strippers are girl friendly, some say they are but don't realy have that homosexual feel when she is doing them and others flat out tell her they will give her a lap dance but don't like to do girls. So she has learned to come right out and asks them if they are bi or not and if she can feel them all over and kiss them. 
Now I am rambling.
I enjoy every minute of it and I have no feelings of insecurity, jeleaousy, or hesitation. I am loving it. our bond is stronger than ever before. We have a good sex life. I am on doctor prescribed testosterone and I am not kidding when I say we have sex everyday.
I have no question but I am hoping for comments


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Obviously she is Bi.

The only worry I would have with this is if she takes it to the next level and wants to be with another woman. How would you feel about that?

The risk you run here is if she starts to develop feelings for someone else. I am willing to bet that she'll eventually "talk" you into a 3 way with another woman. Like evry red-blooded male, you'll agree to it.

Be warned however that this may be the opening of Pandora's box. Whie some couples can carry on this type of swinging lifestyle, most cannot

Good luck!


----------



## iluvmywife (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess I can't say I never gave that some thought, or I probably would not have posted this. We have talked about this danger and it goes both ways. Who is to say that I wont devleop feelings for one of these girls. While we both say we would never do that, our bond is pretty tight, she has been with me most of her life, we realize we are both made of human DNA so there is that posibility. So we ask ourselves "should we stop"? She, and I too for that matter, has a sincer attraction to women, should that be surpressed? Would it be fair and responsible to deny her, this homosexual aspect of her sexuality? Is there danger in denying her this while under my watch and would that hasten her move to a clandestine sexual activity? We have talked about this a few times and I think the open dialog should help keep us both on the straight and narrow. We do both love each other very much and could not bare the thought of being eithout each other.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Its wonderful that you and she are both sharing this together. I would be very fearful if she decided to act alone and see a girl by herself. 

Its a very nice way try ' spice ' up the love life but be very cautious since it is indeed opening up a Pandora's Box that many couples do recover from.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

It sounds like everything is going well with you two, but please do stop encouraging your wife to do these things without you. Keep some control over the situation.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I wish you luck, but I just don't see this ending well. She has slowly overcome her inhibitions thanks to your encouraging. She may very well cross a line you don't particularly like one day.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

This marriage will be over within 5 years if you do not reevaluate the path you are both on.


----------

